# PT Cruiser slot car



## Rev'n Kevin (Aug 20, 1999)

I bought a PT Cruiser for my daily driver and figured I need a slot car body like it. Here is my car









PRNDL traded with me so I could build a key chain body Cruiser. I also got a couple of Batjet PTs. Im going to do one as an IHRA Pro Mod and one as my car in Electric Blue and hopefully replicating the custom grill I put on my Cruiser.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Cuda against a PT? C'mon Kev.  Bods look great, as usual! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Rev'n Kevin (Aug 20, 1999)

I think the PT was going get a light that would put him over half track before the guy dumps the clutch in that Cuda!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ya know, it's funny, Kevin... i have that same Cuda and I also thought it looked better with skinny tires...










now if ya think about it... the Cuda has skinny little tires and no hood scoops, which means it could be a 2bbl 318 or maybe even a slant 6... so if the PT is actually a GT Cruiser (those are turbos, no?) it just might be a good race... 

--rick


----------



## Rev'n Kevin (Aug 20, 1999)

The Cuda was from a trade with Roadrnr. It was a real lopsided trade in my favor (Dave will not let me get too far from HO slots). I have the chassis under my all out drag racing bodies and put stockers under the muscle cars.


----------

